# Texture after repair



## SJNServices (Dec 29, 2009)

I can do a very nice job installing/repairing drywall. Where I need help is matching any texture beyond what can be applied with a hopper. Does anyone have any tips or links? Educate me, please.

Steve :beer:


----------



## GregC (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, All depends on what style texture you have. You can find a lot of different kinds at your local building center, Lowe's, Depot etc. Some are in a spray can. I have done several patch jobs and with your basic "orange peel" you can buy a can of it to spray patch areas. Check out the local stores. There are so many different things out there today where you don't need a hopper for small touch up work.


----------



## Dale (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi SJN if you could get a picture uploaded of the repair I may be able to assist you. Dale


----------



## Dale (May 2, 2010)

Hello SJN, did you have any success in your drywall repair, there are many & various tools that can be used, even by using other household objects to re-create various patch up designs


----------



## princessw (Dec 25, 2012)

after i do some patchwork texture do I then prime and then paint?


----------

